# Pedigree cat breeders in uae?



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking for Scottish , British short hair tabby


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

s4ad said:


> Looking for Scottish , British short hair tabby


Feline Friends - Feline Friends Dubai 
Bin Kitty - https://www.facebook.com/38Smiles
38 Smiles - https://www.facebook.com/groups/188028987947593/
Ras al Khaimah Animal Welfare Centre - RAKAWC - Home
Sharjah Cat & Dog Shelter - Sharjah CADS


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Cats bred for the market in UAE are generally the products of horrendous kitten mills. There are hundreds and hundreds of cats who have been abandoned in Dubai. Would you consider saving the lives of some of these beautiful creatures a loving, forever home? Look for the groups above on Facebook to see some wonderful cats and kittens waiting to be adopted.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not forgetting PoshPaws where there seem to be an amazing array of breeds and SNIFF.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Animal Action Abu Dhabi are also inundated with cats and kittens looking for homes.

There are no ethical breeders in the UAE - all the pet shops import from Easter European countries, where most of the animals have fudged paper work and are sick.

A mummy cat at work has two beautiful kittens with the most outstanding colourings I've ever seen - both look like Bengals.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd never ever buy a cat or dog from a shop here, it's heartbreaking looking at the way they are kept 

You should look at adopting like I did, he is the best kitten in the world! 










More pics here


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As mentioned, try Feline Friends, they sell pedigree cats for AED 2,000 each (and not a penny less apparently).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I have just started working with Feline Friends Dubai and can reassure everybody that the group doesn't sell cats for any price, let alone 2,000AED! They do request a donation as the cats they rescue are given thorough medicals, blood tests to check for cat AIDS etc, and all the required vaccinations. The donations are spent on rescuing and fixing more cats.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Whether it's a price or fixed donation fee, demanding more money for pedigree cats than non-pedigree cats seems a bit off to me.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

None of these groups are technically charities as it's not allowed here. They're welfare enabling groups, run entirely off the good will of people. Some people's good will extends that much they've turned their entire living area into a private shelters, funded anyway they can. 

Cat welfare is fingers in the **** stuff at the best of times, by leveraging the demand for certain breeds that have been abandoned anyway, means extra TNR or extra food for a colony and a reduction of suffering overall. 

This is far from the UK where 5-10% of cash raised by charities goes to the cause and the rest goes in trust, CEO's salaries etc.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Whether it's a price or fixed donation fee, demanding more money for pedigree cats than non-pedigree cats seems a bit off to me.


They don't demand anything. A donation is just that. Feline Friends' priority is to find reliable adopters. Not fair to make false attacks against people who are trying to make a difference.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> They don't demand anything. A donation is just that. Feline Friends' priority is to find reliable adopters. Not fair to make false attacks against people who are trying to make a difference.


I believe most of the animal aid organizations' adoption fees, which cover various tests, vaccinations, worming, neutering, etc., are in two separate bands - one for mixed breeds and one for pedigrees. If you check some of the websites, it's quite plainly stated. I don't think the adoption fees are voluntary, I think you have to pay them to get the animal.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I had to 'donate' for my kitten


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

We adopted our dog from Animal action abu Dhabi, a pedigree retreiver. He had been innocluated and had his bits done. Fee was 1000aed, which to be fair i was happy to pay as these fees go back into the organisation to cover a whole raft of expenses. In my honest opinion paying a fee or donation or whatever you want to call is a way of ensuring your are serious about adopting.

Dogs and cats are being abandond at the moment in huge ammounts with all rescue organisations here struggling. In many cases they have to sub-contract the boarding out to vets and other boarding kennels, all of which costs money. selling a few books or jars of jam isnt going to cover these costs.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Exactly the point. If all these animals were given up for FREE, who knows what would happen to them. People serious about taking on a animal will be only too happy to pay for the costs already outlayed by the organisation, which usually includes, vet checks, vaccinations and neutering. That's only fair.

A friend of mine went into a pet shop here and found a tiny Scottish fold kitten in a filthy cage with the dead body of it's sibling! She took the cat to the vet as it was very sick, reported the pet shop and basically kept that cat as she paid several thousand dirhams to make it well again.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> reported the pet shop and basically kept that cat as she paid several thousand dirhams to make it well again.


While I don't think for a second your friends motives weren't 100% genuine, it's generally advised against to "rescue" animals from pet shops. They see as a sale and repeat the process. I know it's an extremely tough call as an animal lover though but then these dealers know that too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone was suggesting that animals should be provided completely free of charge.

I could explain myself a bit better but that would involve sharing private information of other people.

It's probably a bit unfair to criticise the organisation as a whole, but certainly at least one of their members needs to tone down their attitude and be a bit less confrontational with people who genuinely want to adopt rescued animals.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> While I don't think for a second your friends motives weren't 100% genuine, it's generally advised against to "rescue" animals from pet shops. They see as a sale and repeat the process. I know it's an extremely tough call as an animal lover though but then these dealers know that too.


I know. But she called me after seeing it asking me what she could do. The municipality inspector went to the the shop and gave them 7 days to sort it or be shut down. Honestly the kitten would have died - she could have gotten into trouble herself as the owner could have accused her of stealing.


----------

